# Has anyone ever driven from Dubai to Qatar?



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

on the map it looks quite do-able

what about driving through Saudi?

and where would you stop half way?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why would you want to do it anyway?

The road is as boring as hell, it's not scenic by any stretch of the imagination....


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Why would you want to do it anyway?
> 
> The road is as boring as hell, it's not scenic by any stretch of the imagination....




Was really wondering about practicalities in doing this, 
...not so much worried about scenary 

Rgds

Taz


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But the question is why mate?

It's 2 days a load of hassle at the border, no women in the car (i wouldn't even be taking my wife tbh, (if i had one) even with a marriage certificate translated into Arabic and with a zillion and one stamps on it). 

Why would you want to do it? To import a load of stuff that you wouldn't want to bring over by air?

It just doesn't add up when it's just an hour away by air...


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> But the question is why mate?
> 
> It's 2 days a load of hassle at the border, no women in the car (i wouldn't even be taking my wife tbh, (if i had one) even with a marriage certificate translated into Arabic and with a zillion and one stamps on it).
> 
> ...



bloomin heck! I'm just asking a question, you seem to want to know the reason for the question

I do of course realise it's quicker by air


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

i lived in doha as a kid until 1988 and havent been there since. i would really like to drive up there with my sis and her hubby. it just makes more sense to drive up there and pay a few hundred dirhams for gas than buy 3 plane tickets which probably would cost well over 2000 dirhams. 

i read a few posts about at qatarliving.com (since many qataris and expats living in qatar drive to dubai regularly) and i was told that you have to spend around an hour at the Saudi border. if you are a citizen of one of those 33 countries then you can get the Saudi transit visa at the border. citizens of other countries, WHO ARE LIVING IN A GCC COUNTRY, can get a transit visa at the Saudi border also BUT only if they have a good job. 

oh and btw it doesnt take you "2 days" to drive approximately 500kms  

you can find some more HELPFUL info here:


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bdb said:


> i lived in doha as a kid until 1988 and havent been there since. i would really like to drive up there with my sis and her hubby. it just makes more sense to drive up there and pay a few hundred dirhams for gas than buy 3 plane tickets which probably would cost well over 2000 dirhams.
> 
> i read a few posts about at qatarliving.com (since many qataris and expats living in qatar drive to dubai regularly) and i was told that you have to spend around an hour at the Saudi border. if you are a citizen of one of those 33 countries then you can get the Saudi transit visa at the border. citizens of other countries, WHO ARE LIVING IN A GCC COUNTRY, can get a transit visa at the Saudi border also BUT only if they have a good job.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky.murtaza (Aug 18, 2015)

thx bdb 
i am planing to visit Qatar from Uae.i am having Uae visa.
i need to discuss few things with u if u dont mind,
can u pls guide me how can i start.
coz i heared much about saudi border all are saying different things.
i just want to confirm can i get the visa from border.
thx


----------

